# LSC ice outing



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thinking about sometime mid to late January. (when the ice is good enough for ATV travel) Sat. or Sun.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd be interested. Along with the fishing, a nice buffet on the ice for lunch might be nice...


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Id be all for it the only day I can't make is Sat. Jan 31 Rooster ranch outing


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> a nice buffet on the ice for lunch might be nice...


No doubt the best part.


Last one I attended, not much fishing took place.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Count me in too Mike. Venison chili or stew for lunch. Al :chillin:


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I should be good to go,count me!!


----------



## hbongaiii (Apr 13, 2004)

Did you guys happen to catch this thread??
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=267016
"Meat and Greet" on January 10


----------



## rocketmike (Feb 12, 2001)

sounds great-count me in


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I will be there if I can.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Seeing how Mark is having one on the 10th of Jan, lets go for the end of Jan.or Feb 1st. Probably out of Crocker/Ginos area or the day sail at Metro.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds good to me Mike. Count me in.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

This one is tentative for the date.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=264464

I've always wanted to come to LSC, and hoped for an outing this winter, but this one sounds fun also.


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Id be willing to go!


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

count me and fost in, mabe that hole hopper hoover.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Mike...if you're going call me. I'll go with you.




mwp said:


> I should be good to go,count me!!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

If the date is right ( and it rarely is) I will show up. Are you guys getting my schedule and purposly setting it up on the ones I work. I mean I am off two weeks out of the month and still.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I'd like to show up but Sat. the 31st is the lake trout outing in Caseville and I'll be up there. If you make it Sunday, I'm in.


----------

